# My Most Important Mod To Date



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Has been adding an additional 10'x5' to my garage/rv storage shed to accomodate the 27RSDS. When purchased, I knew that my garage would be 8" short. Height was ok by 3". I have a 30'x30' metal garage. If you've been in one, 30'x30' exterior means 28'8"x28'8" interior because on the interior perlins. I cut out the back wall just below the middle perlin where I had about 8" clearance for me to drive the excursion under the middle perlin(wall brace), added a small 10'x5' slab, enclosed it, built a pair of 4' swing-out doors and now I can pull the camper in headfirst and drive out the back of the garage. The whole addition with concrete and materials ran about$500. I'll make that up in saved storage fees in 6 mos. My wife is ecstatic that I was able to get it under cover and that we have it at the house. A 12 pack got me a 30 amp breaker and plug wired in by my neighbor. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Now that is cool!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rnameless,

Now that is what I call a great mod!








How about some pictures that we can call turn green over!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweet Mod to the garage.

Wish I could get 30amp service installed for a 12 pack. Dooh!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

My Outback wants a garage...I'm jealous! Nice work there


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Jim...my BIL who is retired "again" is going to install one for us. He was the electrician for the Swannee River Music Park Campground..he got fed up and quit. He has been busy setting up his new home...so he has not had time to do it yet...there is no rush though cause we are having trouble deciding where to put the 30 amp plug. The logical place is by the garage...but there does not seem to be enough room due to the house ac unit.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Did he get the 6 pack after the job was done?

Sounds like a nice home for your Outback. Wish I could have mine at the house.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's great you can get your outback out of the weather. That's one of my goals, a little bit bigger piece of property and a building I can put my cars and trailer in.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet ! The only thing better than hook-ups, is hook-ups indoors!


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

good deal,Lucky My Outback just needs a home for the home??







I have electrical hookups but no shelter. Does anyone use the tarp or RV cover on their trailer? Which ones?


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

ssalois said:


> good deal,Lucky My Outback just needs a home for the home??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people around here don't bother with the covers... The general consensus seems to be the constant flapping of the tarp/cover causes more damage than it saves.

Now if you had a large space to store it indoors (not going to mention any names), and wanted to keep it from getting dusty...


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow, wish we could do that. I could if I tore down the neighbors house on each side of us. But that's California. Will just have to keep paying that storage fee until one of our kids buys a big ranch nearby. Oops, there are no big ranches nearby.

emaggio


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

" I love it when a plan comes together".....aint it the truth.

Nice job


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mod and DW is happy ...what more can you ask for









Thor


----------

